# gid problems

## chemical

as root i type usermod -G mp3 chem.  I want to put chem in the mp3 group but not make the gid of mp3 the gid of chem.  THen i go login as chem and type `id -G`.  It only returns 100 the user group.  Anybody know what i am doing wrong?

----------

## chemical

nevermind, i figured out my problem

----------

